

Edward Snowden Exclusive Interview with German Media NDR (1/27/2014) - joelrunyon
http://www.ndr.de/ratgeber/netzwelt/snowden277_page-1.html

======
joelrunyon
The 30 minute video interview is here[1] and well worth a watch. It's very
good & he's quite articulate at debating some of the more recent points that
have come up against him with the recent proposed NSA reforms.

[1] [https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L6jYA-
ggorU](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L6jYA-ggorU)

